

What's the best way to filter startups? - sales_throwaway

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a sales&#x2F;account exec position in Silicon Valley. I&#x27;d like to find a way to search for different startups, especially any way to filter them by:<p>-funding level
- # of employees
-product focus (SaaS, mobile, B2B, consumer focus, etc).<p>Any suggestions?
======
seanrrwilkins
Sign-up for Mattermark. It has all the info you want, and also links to
Angel.co, LI, CB, etc. all in one place.

It's expensive, but they have a free month trial. I've been using it for a
month, and it's my first filter for all startups now.

------
massappeal
crunchbase data export

